# Hello?! I just spent two hours writing a new thread why isnt it showing?!!!



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello?! I just spent two hours writing a new thread why isnt it showing?!!!


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Ninety grand Nissan?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Thats the one where is it? :runaway:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/140224-ninety-grand-nissan.html


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

2 hours? **** me you must be a slow poster!:runaway:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

whats it doing in there it should be in Specific Chat? Can I move it??


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

OK panic over, its been moved :chairshot


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

You spent 2 hours posting that?

I'm guessing you're wanting your 2 hours back?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Keep us up to date with the modifications, that looks a fascinating thread to be!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Keep us up to date with the modifications, that looks a fascinating thread to be!


TBH the haters on this forum have made it impossible for me to express myself online without being attacked, their hate is contagious and I get sucked in to roasting the self-righteous, judgemental idiots. I wanted to make a contribution but I wont waste my time anymore with these cowardly losers and their pathetic digs in an attempt to bring me down to their level;

ChuckUK
Henry 145
Cleethorpes 
The others know who they are!

I just tell it how it is, no dressing it up or down, it is what it is, what you see is what you get, Im successful in life, Im happy, it’s a fast ****ing Nissan that cost ninety grand, and what!

If you don’t like it lump it and keep your insecurities to yourselves, you pathetic excuses for men, youre all talk, I walk the walk, none of you start threads, you all just jump on the PC bandwagon and make assumptions based on come dine with me when you dont even know me at all! I mean are you ****ing kidding me? the producers had to film me for an entire week and then cut the crap out of it to make me look like a ****, you lot open your mouths once and its clear that youre just haters.

This will be my last post on this forum, if anyone has any questions relating to my car please feel free to send me an PM. :thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well there's always forum banter chap, you either roll with it or let it get to you. Shame it's the latter, I'd like to see the modification list myself. Have a break, come back and tell us when it's faster.:thumbsup:

To all else, don't start another argument else this will get locked too.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

GTRSTAR said:


> This will be my last post on this forum


Don't be a fool ... Keep posting about your car.
You can always put people you don't like on your ignore list [i don't know how that works tho].
Mookistar has already said he would delete any crap in future posts so the mods are on it.
I just thought you were a bit excited about the build when posting.


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Keep posting !
We pretty much all like to read about seriously modded 
cars:thumbsup:
Don't let them grind you down.
All you 35 owners are nobs anyway. Ha Ha only jokin.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

So what he is (or was saying, since he 'isn't coming back') was that he is sick of people "attacking him" over the interwebs because basically he was making multiple threads basically saying look at all my money and my amazing car?

What did he expect...serious? Everyone to jump on the other side of the band wagon and say wow I want to be like you?

Serious post by the way.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

Erm, I'm curious to see what you had posted now, but the thread has been deleted, never mind I suppose.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It's no big deal, he just likes 'giving it large'.
I say live and let live, if you don't like it, don't read it!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Bajie said:


> Don't be a fool ... Keep posting about your car.
> You can always put people you don't like on your ignore list [i don't know how that works tho].
> Mookistar has already said he would delete any crap in future posts so the mods are on it.
> I just thought you were a bit excited about the build when posting.


Exactly

A year ago this forum was full of conflict between the Skyline owners and the R35 owners. We worked bloody hard to put that conflict behind us and now the R35 is producing passionete owners willing to push thier cars to the limits on track and through modification.

I WILL NOT TOLERATE personal attacks on other users from any quarter. Yes, have a bit of a rib, have a joke, but when it gets personal I will inform the mod team to clamp down.

If you don't like Alex's style, click his username and select "ignore user" that way you'll never see his posts

I'm serious, to make someone feel unwelcome in this way is out of order. we all love cars, we are all individual and it's not for you or i to decide who's worthy to be one here based upon an internet presence. If you think someone is a c0ck, thats your opinion, but keep it to yourself

I'm serious

Mook


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> So what he is (or was saying, since he 'isn't coming back') was that he is sick of people "attacking him" over the interwebs because basically he was making multiple threads basically saying look at all my money and my amazing car?
> 
> What did he expect...serious? Everyone to jump on the other side of the band wagon and say wow I want to be like you?
> 
> Serious post by the way.


Great post...from all the PM's I have received supporting me I would say that alot of people found the way he talked about money offensive...nobody has a problem about tuning a car...if the mods want to ban me for finding somebody who brags about money offensive then so be it...but it will be to the detrement of society if decent hard working folk who stand up for themselves and others are sqeezed out for people who shout about how much money they have...as for GTRSTAR's personal attack me about feeling inferior to him, well that really is pathetic and yet another attack by this cyber warrior...people who have it don't flaunt it...this guy seems to have made enemies on every forum he has been on...there seems to be a common theme here but yet I am apparently the bad guy!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> TBH the haters on this forum have made it impossible for me to express myself online without being attacked, their hate is contagious and I get sucked in to roasting the self-righteous, judgemental idiots. I wanted to make a contribution but I wont waste my time anymore with these cowardly losers and their pathetic digs in an attempt to bring me down to their level;
> 
> ChuckUK
> Henry 145
> ...


Dear, dear, dear, why do you call people who don't agree with you haters? The person with the most issues appears to be you. People want to see guys like you modding cars with a no expense spared approach but every time you post something, as soon as there is a bit of negativity or someone who hasn't got a 35 posts a response, you are straight there with the spiel about "haters" and "sticking with your own kind". If you are nothing like your alleged manufactured TV image, you do little to dispel peoples suspicions of it.

If you truly walk the walk, you'll be passionate about what you are doing and not just treating it as an exercise in how much can be spent on one car. If it's the latter, then you'll have proved all your critics right in the doomed Ninety Grand Nissan thread. You keep referencing the PC brigade but that doesn't come in to it, people would prefer you to show a little humility rather than an air of superiority that comes across rather loudly in your posts.

It's a shame the Ninety Grand Nissan thread turned into a slanging match but you did little to help. Don't walk away like some spoiled brat, put your dummy back in, post up your photos and show people what you're doing with your car, just convey a bit more enthusiasm for the car not how much has been spent on it.

Lastly, I never saw CDWM just read the reviews. They weren't favourable but try and learn by your mistakes eh?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

how is his attitude "offensive"?

Crass maybe, but not offensive. if he wants to tlak about money, let him. If you havent got any and you find that offensive, you better climb under a rock becasue money makes the world go round. Your car list shows you clearly do have money and you object to his attitude compared to your more understated nature. thats just people i'm afraid.

like i say, if you don't like it, ignore him. He's done nothing to break forum rules and therefore is here to stay, fighting with him won't help anything

Click this and he will dissapear - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=25925

mook


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Mook, I'd have to say this guy is not what you would call a decent chap, I light heartedly made a comment when someone questioned his habit of posting self obsessed polls and threads and he ripped into me somewhat. 

heres how my dislike started.. from his thread..I am the biggest co.. I mean is this the best looking blah blah...luv myself blah..

Quote:

Originally Posted by GT-R Glenn 
You should start a poll about who starts the most polls about their own car ... 


Quote:
Originally Posted by cleethorpes 
it is somewhat strange... 

I know, I should really seek help for that, heres how I imagine you;

(a picture of golem?? is that who it was.. was neatly planted in this space.....)



If you dont like the fact that I share the enjoyment my possessions in this way, then you must want something that I possess? whether its material or metaphysical, through a twist of fate, you may never be, as fortunate as myself.

Hatred, Jealousy, its never a good look..
__________________

All I said was it was a bit strange?

If you saw his remarks on the ph forum you'd agree he is a very angry little man.

Anyway..the truth has finally dawned on our chef friend and he has run home to mummy with his tail between his legs. He starts it..but can't finish it.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

"Look at his Rolex, Stanley"


Sorry, just a gentle ribbing, not meant to start an argument. I'm just going by what has been said


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

I honestly like people being passionate about their cars, I really like cars and I admire the guys who mod their car way beyond what I dare. However I found most posts from this GTRSTAR closer to bragging than sharing passion. The many polls asking to confirm he has the fastest/best looking etc GTR showed no passion but rather the desire to be admired IMHO. A few chaps made a couple of funny and sometimes sharp comments on this. If you expose yourself that much you have to be able to accept that. However the reactions on those comments were a lot sharper than the comments itself. Clearly from there things went downhill fast. I do agree the comments went rather personal lately, but I really feel that the lack of self humor and long toes of GTSTAR are the main reason for this. The posts of this guy are bound to divide people. Discussions could and should have been more tasteful and respectful but that there would come a few arguments on GTRSTAR's posts was clear from when he started to post.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Tom, help yourself to a brandy..


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

tomgtr said:


> I honestly like people being passionate about their cars, I really like cars and I admire the guys who mod their car way beyond what I dare. However I found most posts from this GTRSTAR closer to bragging than sharing passion. The many polls asking to confirm he has the fastest/best looking etc GTR showed no passion but rather the desire to be admired IMHO. A few chaps made a couple of funny and sometimes sharp comments on this. If you expose yourself that much you have to be able to accept that. However the reactions on those comments were a lot sharper than the comments itself. Clearly from there things went downhill fast. I do agree the comments went rather personal lately, but I really feel that the lack of self humor and long toes of GTSTAR are the main reason for this. The posts of this guy are bound to divide people. Discussions could and should have been more tasteful and respectful but that there would come a few arguments on GTRSTAR's posts was clear from when he started to post.


Next time use this to make a paragraph:









:chuckle:


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Boosted said:


> "Look at his Rolex, Stanley"
> 
> 
> Sorry, just a gentle ribbing, not meant to start an argument. I'm just going by what has been said


:thumbsup:


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Hmmm. I chose not to get involved but I do think it’s unfair to blame responses from several different people to what was a pretty crass posting in the first place and which followed a string of poles which were equally obnoxious.

The car stuff is great. We all like to see GT-R’s being modified and the like, but that’s not the point. We love people to share stories and their love for their cars. It’s the main reason we are all here, right?

The problem comes when somebody starts to seem to the reader to brag. It’s like standing up in the crowd and saying “look at me, I’m GREAT”. The best this, the fastest that and the lightest this. Even if this wasn’t meant by the poster it can sound like that to the reader. Then when you add the money thing (especially in the title) it appears to be damn right superciliousness, conceited and arrogant. The tone of superiority was always going to get a negative response.

Then when you add his aggressive responses the whole thing snowballs. I took the time to read his posts on PH as well as here and the same thing happened in both places. There is a common factor!

“attempt to bring me down to their level” – err you set the level chap. “pathetic excuses for men”, “keep your insecurities to yourselves”, “idiots” etc etc etc.

“no dressing it up” – you are joking, right? Err, mentioning money, “is this the best”. 

I could go on and on but even this post doesn’t justify wasting my time on him so I won’t. My conclusion is you reap what you sow, mate.

(oh and the grammar and spelling mistakes were a classic. I’m dyslexic so I should now ;-) and the TV stuff was just funny).


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Godders said:


> Then when you add his aggressive responses the whole thing snowballs. I took the time to read his posts on PH as well as here and the same thing happened in both places.


Got a link to those PH threads? PM me if you prefer not to clog this thread up with your hate!:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Come dine with me NOW dine with me NOW&mid=0

just to add in confirming the anger contained within this pathetic little individual.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

cleethorpes said:


> Come dine with me NOW dine with me NOW&mid=0
> 
> just to add in confirming the anger contained within this pathetic little individual.


the first four posts on that thread read as



> He did come across as being a tad of a spoilt, childish tard, didn't he.
> 
> wy906
> 
> ...


Tard, Tosser and twat, in 4 posts without himn posting a word

So he was being attacked from the outset.

is this primary school or something?

Mook


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Alex said "particularly after the producers effort to make everything that could go wrong go wrong on my night, I even caught him and Janice in the toilet together"

Maybe they were doing a line of charlie, or perhaps she was giving him a nosh? :flame:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Mook,

I was only directed to the post after he attacked me for little or no reason, yes in fact it was no reason. He refers to a disabled women on the tv program as a 'bit..y paraplegic' , for that alone he loses all respect from me, and most people I would imagine.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

cleethorpes said:


> Mook,
> 
> I was only directed to the post after he attacked me for little or no reason, yes in fact it was no reason. He refers to a disabled women on the tv program as a 'bit..y paraplegic' , for that alone he loses all respect from me, and most people I would imagine.


but someone calling him a retard is acceptable?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

This is Channel 4's quote; "Alex Arundell tries to charm his way into first place, without being very charming"


Click Here


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Janice said "He's so pompous and self-centred that honestly I don't want to speak to him,"


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

he joined the thread and laid into people, if you saw a tv program with someone you didn't know and they were a complete tool I'm sure you would have a laugh about it. If he had joined the thread and declared who he was in a more grown up way perhaps the posters would have given a more constructive form of criticism. He joined guns blazing and things snowballed from there. His true colours are very aparent.

There was no way after the way he spoke to me I was going to sit and say nothing, though to be honest the mature thing would have been to ignore him.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

cleethorpes said:


> to be honest the mature thing would have been to ignore him.


click that button baby!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

From the CDWM site, viewer comments :thumbsup:


I agree with Kimbo, this man did not deserve to win, but with the food he prepared not even a charming personality would had saved him from loosing!
Posted by Alicia on 20/04/2010 22:02:45

Alex thanks for such a good laugh!!!!!!! (I've know him for a few years!) you haven't changed! Great show!!! What a prat!!!!!
Posted by Susie on 31/03/2010 21:41:57

gosh what a horrible man, he deserved to lose!!! Good on Janice for standing up to the horrible man. 'Patsy' did the best menu by far.
Posted by Kimbo on 28/03/2010 22:07:04

Alex, do you drive an Audi??? And did you sell your BMW to buy it??
Posted by sonicseegs on 28/03/2010 21:36:11



One of the posters claims to know him, and obviously seems to know him well enough to make that comment about him on a personal level.

Nuff said!!


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

The PH thread was just gassing about the show, then he joined in. They didn't even know at the start he was a PH user at that stage. I think he speaks for himself - the man's got form for this...

Some quotes of his:

ye and I bet you loved the ignorant small town man hater Janice and the Sycophantic socialite "Patsy" whos personality is as fake as her arm,right up your street those two arent they! BTW you two should get a room. gay boys.

You really are a bigger nob than I could ever have imagined, now go spell check that!

the "real Alex" can spell he just cant type thats all.. 

oh ye "le Patsoir" the sycophantic socialite with a personality as fake as her arm, right up you street is she?!..

naive nob-end I pitty you.

What I seem to have underestimate is how b***hy the paraplegic was and how ignorant the small town man hater was!	

you really are a new kind of online pest.

now go read harry potter or somthing you fking book worm!

Both Janice and Patsy were jealous as hell over the fact that Vanessa and my life style was better that theirs.

eminence - I had to look that one up as Im too young to have seen ABBA play their first concert, now theres a hater if I ever saw one, I dont go down the pub Im married, remember what that was like?! bitter old codger.

...you failed to notice the ignorant small town man hater and the Sycophantic socialite paraplegic, perhaps you'd like to spend four nights with them? fking unaware naive idiot.

as most of my haters so far seem to be either insecure gay men or **** sucking self righteous college debate man hating lesbians..​
You can draw your own conclusions as to whether he’s a homophobic with a prejudice towards the disabled. Paraplegic is, of course not the correct term as it should be used for those who have an impairment in motor or sensory function of the lower extremities. If only one limb is affected the correct term is monoplegia. I think the lady was an amputee.

Anyway; clearly a really nice chap IMHO


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

In my view what is written on other sites is not a justification to having a go at a bloke who yes, might be a bit in your face re: money. Dragging all this up just seems like people are trying to prove a point, he's not nice so we're justified in not being nice.

I am still wondering why bigging it up on the money you're spending is such a faux pas, personally I couldn't care less, it's interesting what cash equals what mods.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> In my view what is written on other sites is not a justification to having a go at a bloke who yes, might be a bit in your face re: money. Dragging all this up just seems like people are trying to prove a point, he's not nice so we're justified in not being nice.
> 
> I am still wondering why bigging it up on the money you're spending is such a faux pas, personally I couldn't care less, it's interesting what cash equals what mods.


those who were at the recieving end of the ' wrath of Alex ' would not agree.

I cannot abide weak little individuals that hide behind anger, lack any kind of wit, clearly cannot comprehend wit, and try to turn any argument around to suggest that it is down to jealousy.

It did make me laugh when he said he didn't go to the pub as he was married. Does that stop you going to the pub?. I would think the complete opposite.

I do think he should remain a forum user but he needs to hold back the attitude, be factual and not so... I can't help but notice that I am considerably richer than you. He has a nice car, and it would be interesting to see more in the future.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Godders said:


> The PH thread was just gassing about the show, then he joined in. They didn't even know at the start he was a PH user at that stage. I think he speaks for himself - the man's got form for this...
> 
> Some quotes of his:
> 
> ...


lol!!! I had to chime in here godders, im glad you can see the funny side, youre right, I was attacked and I did bite back, over sensitive? maybe but thats just me, I really do just tell it how it is, people dont like my honesty, or my approach, then dont read/listen to it, but Im never hateful or nasty sounding without being attacked first! EVER.

Channel 4 went to town on me and the pea brain viewers brought it (I used to watch the show too) what can you do? I regret doing it now but it doesnt change the fact that there is some serious hate and jealousy out there..

Im going to take Mooks advice and continue posting to the crowd that want to know, as for the rest of em, TERMINATED.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Couldn't stay away then Alex? LOL

If you read what gets up peoples noses you'd understand why you got flamed. If you toned your approach down a tad then you wouldn't get so much stick. I couldn't give a toss if you post here or not, or if you change the way you come across. At the end of the day it's you getting shot down in flames not me. This isn't waving a red flag to provoke you, it's trying to make you understand why some people think you're a knob.

Like I said, I don't care what you do. The choice is yours, but don't expect to make any friends or expect a queue of people to wait in line to suck you off if you're going to behave like a knob. You've seen how some of us say what's on our mind, and there are loads of others that think the same but don't have the balls to say so :thumbsup:







ps: where can I get one of those red bow ties? :chuckle:


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

GTRSTAR said:


> lol!!! I had to chime in here godders, im glad you can see the funny side, youre right, I was attacked and I did bite back, over sensitive? maybe but thats just me, I really do just tell it how it is, people dont like my honesty, or my approach, then dont read/listen to it, but Im never hateful or nasty sounding without being attacked first! EVER.
> 
> Channel 4 went to town on me and the pea brain viewers brought it (I used to watch the show too) what can you do? I regret doing it now but it doesnt change the fact that there is some serious hate and jealousy out there..
> 
> Im going to take Mooks advice and continue posting to the crowd that want to know, as for the rest of em, TERMINATED.


I am sure we'd love to hear about the car, Alex. My advice would be to hold back on the personal insults if you don't want to receive them back with interest. Well done for being successful. I am sure you have worked hard and deserve it and everything you get. I doubt if anybody in this forum cares about the money, we all know how much these things cost. Most of us own one and are doing the same.

I don’t agree with (or like) your comments about any person with a disability regardless of how you feel they have treated you. Why don’t you limit your insults (if you must offer them) to something that they can do something about such as their manners, intellect, opinions and comments that they have made. When somebody insults somebody using something they can’t do anything about such as race, religion, colour of skin, hair colour or disability to me it smells of prejudice. Just my opinion for you to take on board or ignore as you see fit. BTW 75% of us will be disabled at one stage of our lives. I hope nobody ever has cause to refer to you as “the paraplegic”. 

Good luck, Alex… now can we get back to cars???


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Godders, we couldn't give a flying **** how successful he is, all we give a shit about is the cars. Who cares who has the most ****ing money or the better job. Perhaps Harry should post on this thread with his Lambo and Aston Martin and his twin-turbo Monaro, then he'll make a poxy 90k Datsun look like the wannabe supercar it is 


:chuckle:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Godders said:


> Good luck, Alex… now can we get back to cars???


What a good idea!


----------

